# Pics Of My Brewery



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

Here is my brewing room and my bottled beer as well as the 2 fermenters in my laundry.


----------



## enoch1973 (27/9/10)

6 fermenters!!! Where do you find the time...


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

It's 8 all up!!! I only take about 2 hours from starting to bottle to having another batch in the fermenter (minus the time the fermenter sits in the laundry tub for an hour).


----------



## peaky (27/9/10)

fasty73 said:


> It's 8 all up!!! I only take about 2 hours from starting to bottle to having another batch in the fermenter (minus the time the fermenter sits in the laundry tub for an hour).



Nice work, you must spend half your life bottling :blink: 

And the other half drinking :beerbang:


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

I spend to much time at bloody work!!!!


----------



## Tony (27/9/10)

what's your plan when the weather warns up? 

Do you have aircon in there?


----------



## Jimbeer (27/9/10)

That's pretty cool. I'd love to have a set up like that. My one fermenter now seems so disappointing, haha.


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

The room is directly at the end of the hall in which we have a huge air con that points straight down the hall. Should be easy. Plus the room is at the front of the house which has a verandah the length of the front of the house, so that room never gets direct sunlight. Will move the other 2 fermenters in there when it warms up as the laundry gets bloody hot.


----------



## peaky (27/9/10)

Tony said:


> what's your plan when the weather warns up?
> 
> Do you have aircon in there?



I was wondering that myself, get a few cheap fridges off ebay and some temp control should fix that.


----------



## mccuaigm (27/9/10)

Nice one Fasty


----------



## felon (27/9/10)

Thanks. My wife just realized that i don't have a drinking problem.


----------



## ekul (27/9/10)

The bug seems to have bitten you HARD! Are you brewing for flatmates as well or something? Or you just hate liver function?


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

I hate my liver. Hate my life, so I drown my sorrows with beer!!! I just want a good supply so I can leave them in the bottle for a month before drinking. Plus I work for a taxi company fixing taxi's and have a few driver I that are sort of my friends and I shout them a couple of stubbies every now and then when they finish thier 12 hour shift. It's mainly for me though.


----------



## Guysmiley54 (27/9/10)

I used to live on the gold coast and I reckon you'll be hard pressed to cool that room in the summer heat via an A/C in another room. I hope I'm wrong, but to keep it under 20C for ales is gonna be tough mate. Maybe you can brew enough now so you can take a break during January/February when it will be at it's worst!


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

Guysmiley54 said:


> I used to live on the gold coast and I reckon you'll be hard pressed to cool that room in the summer heat via an A/C in another room. I hope I'm wrong, but to keep it under 20C for ales is gonna be tough mate. Maybe you can brew enough now so you can take a break during January/February when it will be at it's worst!


Thats a good idea. I do have a small a/c I can put in there but I have to drill the fly screen off as it's pop riveted on and the missus don't like that idea. (might do it when she's at work)


----------



## Fourstar (27/9/10)

What a beautiful looking three tier system on the right hand side. :icon_cheers:


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

Fourstar said:


> What a beautiful looking three tier system on the right hand side. :icon_cheers:


Thanks mate. I like it, it works well looks good and provides me with the half carton every night. Although I am stiil drinking "green" beer. It's coopers pale ale and has only been in the bottle for 9 days, tastes like shit but it's drinkable after 5 or 6.


----------



## Guysmiley54 (27/9/10)

fasty73 said:


> Thats a good idea. I do have a small a/c I can put in there but I have to drill the fly screen off as it's pop riveted on and the missus don't like that idea. (might do it when she's at work)



That's the way I always play it with the fun police in my household! :icon_cheers: 

How much will it cost to have A/C on 24 hours a day anyway? Might be cheaper to get a fridge dude


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

Would put the a/c on a timer. Last summer we ran our 2.5 hp a/c 24/7 for 2 months and got a $1600 bill!!!! Since then the fun police has been an electricty nazi!!!! Can't blame her though, I was waiting for the cops to come around and ask where the hydro set up was!!!!!!


----------



## Guysmiley54 (27/9/10)

fasty73 said:


> Would put the a/c on a timer. Last summer we ran our 2.5 hp a/c 24/7 for 2 months and got a $1600 bill!!!! Since then the fun police has been an electricty nazi!!!! Can't blame her though, I was waiting for the cops to come around and ask where the hydro set up was!!!!!!



You know guys that do hydro often get their power from the neighbors... Now there's one way to save a few $$$ h34r:


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

Yeah but I'm REALLY bad with household electrical LOL!!


----------



## ekul (27/9/10)

In a place like the gold coast i'm sure you could find yourself some cheap/free fridges. A few temp controllers (or play around with timers) and you'd be rocking for summer! Or you could get yourself one big fridge and a plastic (food grade) 44 gallon drum. I used to be able to get them for $20, check industrial kitchens. They get all their oils/sugar syrups/whatever in 44 gallon plastic drums.

8 fermenters sounds like alot but i've got 3 and i always seem to not have enough beer. Can't wait for the day that i'm fermenting in 44 gallon drums, i hope i have a keg system by then though. Its difficult enough to bottle a double batch!

Nice work fasty!


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

Yeah, I am kinda happy doing 8 fermenters, that way I can brew different beers!!! As for a fridge, hell I would need 4 or 5 fridges at least!!! I think I will sneak the a/c in there and might even put a temp controller on it.


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

Plus I have had 12 stubbies in 5 hours and I am as sober as a judge!!! I think my alcohol content it too low!!!!


----------



## petesbrew (27/9/10)

I really like the dinosaur on the wall.


----------



## schooey (27/9/10)

At the risk of re-igniting the infamous 'AG'ers are gods' theory....  

Is it technically a brewery if you are only fermenting?


----------



## bum (27/9/10)

schooey said:


> Is it technically a brewery if you are only fermenting?


Is he making homebrew?


----------



## schooey (27/9/10)

bum said:


> Is he making homebrew?



he's fermenting it, but is he brewing it? Should it be 'pictures of my fermentery'?


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

OH well say what you want, I call it my brewery. I don't get offended like I did when I first got flamed on here  . I think I'm making homebrew bum. Here you go petesbrew. Is this better? The painting is one of hundreds the fun police has done and I am not allowed to take it down (she is a part time artist).


----------



## bum (27/9/10)

fasty73 said:


> I think I'm making homebrew bum.


I wasn't having a go at your beer, fasty.


----------



## schooey (27/9/10)

...and neither was I. I wasn't trying to have a crack at anyone, and I don't discount extract brewing; some great prize winning beers I have tried have been straight out kit beers...

Just curious of the semantics...


----------



## petesbrew (27/9/10)

fasty73 said:


> OH well say what you want, I call it my brewery. I don't get offended like I did when I first got flamed on here  . I think I'm making homebrew bum. Here you go petesbrew. Is this better? The painting is one of hundreds the fun police has done and I am not allowed to take it down (she is a part time artist).


Nah I love dinosaurs more than fords - piss off that flag and think of a dinosaury name for your brewery.
And tell the fun police it's a great painting. Looks like you've got someone to do your labels.


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

Nah, nah, it's all cool, just to clear things up. I think this is the pic of my brewery.


----------



## Hatchy (27/9/10)

schooey said:


> At the risk of re-igniting the infamous 'AG'ers are gods' theory....
> 
> Is it technically a brewery if you are only fermenting?



That's why he's got the 3 tier bit, it's just waiting for the urn, burner, 3 "stainles steel pots"........


----------



## Hatchy (27/9/10)

fasty73 said:


> Nah, nah, it's all cool, just to clear things up. I think this is the pic of my brewery.



Where's the can opener? No brewery is complete without 1.


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

petesbrew said:


> Nah I love dinosaurs more than fords - piss off that flag and think of a dinosaury name for your brewery.
> And tell the fun police it's a great painting. Looks like you've got someone to do your labels.


I prefer Chevs and Pontiacs to be honest, but I named my 3rd son Ford ( he has cerebral Palsey) so NO jokes please. I am a bit of a dinosaur, so the pic fits in well. She is a good artist but wants nothing to do with my home brewing since a mix of brew sugar and malt volcanoed on her while she was mixing it ROFLMAO!!!!! Her is a clearer pic of the flag and Dino. I supports the Fords in V8 supercars and just LOVE my V8 Fairlanes!!!


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

Hatchy said:


> Where's the can opener? No brewery is complete without 1.


It's just in front of the wine bottles that the boss uses for cooking.


----------



## pk.sax (27/9/10)

fasty73 said:


> Plus I have had 12 stubbies in 5 hours and I am as sober as a judge!!! I think my alcohol content it too low!!!!



Put down a cider (juice from supermarket and white wine or some ale yeast (as some ppl do) or cider yeast) and shut them up


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

practicalfool said:


> Put down a cider (juice from supermarket and white wine or some ale yeast (as some ppl do) or cider yeast) and shut them up


HUH??? Sorry, that went over my head!!!


----------



## felten (27/9/10)

Can you mash and boil in fermenters? Just buy an immersion element and you got yourself a bucket of death setup for AG!


----------



## pk.sax (27/9/10)

thats what u can do with a cider! ferment the juice  
The purists will say you gotta crush n press the apples too, but plenty of ppl on here make their ciders from store bought apple juice  So, yeah, thats a complete brewery too - apple juice + yeast + fermenter + airlock.

U definitely can't Mash a Juice! haha


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

That whole starting from scratch thing just doesn't appeal to me. I'm sure there is more satisfaction from doing it all yourself, bat atm I am happy with cans of goo.


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (27/9/10)

schooey said:


> At the risk of re-igniting the infamous 'AG'ers are gods' theory....
> 
> Is it technically a brewery if you are only fermenting?


In the wine world the building they just ferment in is still called a Winery. So I lean toward Yes!


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

Thanks sydneyhappyhour!!!!


----------



## manticle (27/9/10)

fasty73 said:


> That whole starting from scratch thing just doesn't appeal to me. I'm sure there is more satisfaction from doing it all yourself, bat atm I am happy with cans of goo.



Making cider from apple juice you buy at the supermarket is even easier than a kit kilo brew. Ladies seem to like cider so I think the suggestion was that 1 in every 8 brews, you make a cider for her to keep her happy. Basically add 18 litres of peservative free juice (can be cheap - homebrand, safeway, aldi etc) to a fermenter and sprinkle in some yeast. Easy and cheap but let it ferment properly.

If she doesn't like cider then forget it (unless you do).


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

She loves apple cider. So if I use 18 ltrs and just put in 7 grams of brigalow packet yeast. I don't need any more sugar? No cooking anything? How long to leave it ferment and how to bottle? She might like that.


----------



## manticle (27/9/10)

Get a better yeast or at least use two packets of the brigalow if you can. US05 will be better which you can get from home brew shop (1 pack is enough of that). Yeast nutrient is a good idea too. However that's as complicated as it gets.

No more sugar, no heating or boiling or squashing or mashing or anything. Just juice, yeast, nutrient, seal her up and ferment under 20 degrees until she's good and ready. Prime and bottle as you would beer.

Warning - FG will be lower so slightly higher alc but you also need to let it really finish to avoid the bombs. Cider will be dry so if she likes sweet then add a bit of sugar or fresh apple juice to the glass as she drinks it.


----------



## Bribie G (27/9/10)

PeteRepeat said:


> 6 fermenters!!! Where do you find the time...



ve haf vays


----------



## Hatchy (27/9/10)

The ciders I've done are easily the easiest brews I've done. Juice into the fermenter, sprinkle yeast, close lid, wait, bottle. The 3rd one was even easier. Rack cider to bottling bucket & pour juice on yeast cake. I used 4766 for that 1 so figured I should use it twice. The 1st 1 was e118 I think. White wine yeast. The brigalow yeast would make some sort of a fermented beverage but would leave you with a can that doesn't have yeast.

Less than 6 months ago I was saying I'd never have a reason to brew AG. I'm on my phone ATM, if I was on my laptop I'd post pictures.


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

What nutrient manticle? Going online now to order US05!!!


----------



## Hatchy (27/9/10)

I'd recommend wyeast 4766 if you can get it. The nutrient is in the smack pack.


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

Don't understand the whole nutrient thing. Is it part of the yeast?


----------



## manticle (27/9/10)

Online you should find diammonium phosphate (DAP) or yeast nutrient or wine yeast nutrient depending on where you are ordering from. An alternative is to boil up some old dried yeast packets in a bit of water as dead yeast can be a nutrient to living (just not too much).

Nutrient just gives it a helping hand. Like using cutting oil when drilling through steel.

The brew won't produce a lot of froth while it's fermenting so measure gravity at the beginning, then a few days later if you're worried it hasn't started. If gravity drops, she's away. Remember preservative free juice (safeway have some good cheap stuff - last brew cost me less than $20 for 18 L)


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

OK, I am shopping at craftbrewer. I am getting the 4766 yeast. Is that all I need? (sorry for repeating dumb questions).


----------



## Wolfy (27/9/10)

fasty73 said:


> What nutrient manticle? Going online now to order US05!!!


Apple juice has less nutrients in it than beer wort does, so it does not hurt to add a bit of yeast nutrient (you'll find it at most HB shops).
If you're ordering online you could try some different yeast in your apple cider, I quite like Safbrew S33 (which you can get online at CraftBrewer).

If you're not sure if she will like the apple cider or not, you don't even need to brew 18L in your fermenter, just tip a bit of apple juice out of the bottle, put some yeast in and ferment it in the bottle it comes in.


----------



## manticle (27/9/10)

Stick with that, you'll be fine. There are different things you can do but keep it simple until/if you decide you want to complictae.

4766 plus 18 - 20 L of preservative frees juice into fermenter, seal and treat similar to beer. FG might be close to 1000. Make sure you let it finish. Prime, bottle, let age minimum of 3 weeks, make the missus happy.


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

OK, I am on the craftbrewer website. What should I get? Wyeast4766. And what else? I can't find any yeast nutrient? Sorry, but I'm excited now!!!


----------



## pk.sax (27/9/10)

yea, the 4766 by wyeast comes with enough yeast and nutrient IN the pack itself. No need to add extra.

But yeah, even if brewing with another yeast, like US-05, yeast nutrient is just a salt (as mentioned above by manticle) packaged in plastic that you buy from the HBS. It basically gives the yeast some trace nutrients to build itself up to the required cell count to ferment the whole batch. Think adding nitrogen fertilizer to some crops, you add what is deficient so that the crop comes out good. The store bought juice is a bit nutrient deficient so it does need a tiny bit of that. just a few grams to the whole thing, dosage is usually on the packet.

EDIT: http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=951

^ Link to yeast nutrient on craftbrewer


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

Thanks manticle. Will it be ok to bottle back into the original containers? Put about just under 3 scoops of tally scoops of dextrose to a 2 litre container?


----------



## pk.sax (27/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> If you're not sure if she will like the apple cider or not, you don't even need to brew 18L in your fermenter, just tip a bit of apple juice out of the bottle, put some yeast in and ferment it in the bottle it comes in.



^ Do that as a test run if u like.... tip a little (a few grams) of dry yeast in to a bottle where u've taken a cup (or ~250 ml) of juice out. Let it ferment in a cupboard or something, let out the built up CO2 by undoing the lid half a turn every few days for a week or so, have a taste, if u like it, just put the bottle in the fridge (with yeast deposit n all), it will slow down the fermentation and let you drink sweet carbonated cider outta the bottle 

PS: carbonates every time you leave it in there with the lid tightened in the fridge door. Just the right temp for it.


----------



## Hatchy (27/9/10)

I never thought to put it back in the apple juice bottles, I just use longnecks. 

4766 already has nutrient in it, just follow the instructions on the packet. I really thought there would be more info on the wyeast site, there's more info on the packet than the website.

http://www.wyeastlab.com/rw_yeaststrain_detail.cfm?ID=62


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

Sounds like a bloody good idea, but as usual with me I go big or not at all. So I think I will go the whole 18 litres of the stuff!!!! Hey, at least I will be able to drink it at work with no one knowing!!!! hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## pk.sax (27/9/10)

hehehe... yea.. the juice bottles are good for that  n they hold pressure decently I've found  grade 1 plastic too.

u def could drink it at work, if somebody asks why u've got white stuff at the bottom of ur bottle, just tell em its salt, u've grown sick of sweet juice and are adding salt to your cider.. err.. juice  Nobody will bother checking


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

I could also convince the fun police that it's just apple juice. She loves the stuff but hates alcohol. But she is fun when she gets tipsy!!! I just need to convince her to drink more than one glass!!! She buys NON alcoholic wine to drink with me every now and then but thats no fun!!!


----------



## outbreak (28/9/10)

I don't want to be the fun police here.... but how many standard drinks do you have a day?


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (28/9/10)

outbreak said:


> I don't want to be the fun police here.... but how many standard drinks do you have a day?


Does anyone count? Glass empties refill, drink repeat....


----------



## Hatchy (28/9/10)

That's exactly right:

Mrs Hatchy: "How many beers have you had tonight Hatchy?"

Hatchy: "I'm still on my 1st one."

Mrs Hatch: "How many times have you filled the glass up?"

Hatchy: "I don't think it's been full all night."

Mrs Hatchy: "How many times have you been to the keg fridge?"

Hatchy: "How would I know? Can't you see how drunk I am?"

I thought it was hilarious. Women don't understand good humour sometimes.


----------



## JestersDarts (28/9/10)

fasty73 said:


> I could also convince the fun police that it's just apple juice. She loves the stuff but hates alcohol. But she is fun when she gets tipsy!!! I just need to convince her to drink more than one glass!!! She buys NON alcoholic wine to drink with me every now and then but thats no fun!!!



Hilarious. Why not just spike her drinks.


----------



## pcmfisher (28/9/10)

Just on your fermenters.
Watch out for the ones on top of you washing machine/dryer.

A friend of mine had his stored there until he heard an almighty crash as it vibrated off while the machine was washing.

He was spewing. Up the walls, all over the dog, in the cupboard...........not to mention a waste of good beer........ :angry: :angry: 

He was going to bottle that day too.

The fun police would not be fun.


----------



## pk.sax (28/9/10)

I bet the dog liked it. Different kinda foam bath  lucky Dawg


----------



## The_Duck (28/9/10)

Hatchy said:


> That's exactly right:
> 
> Mrs Hatchy: "How many beers have you had tonight Hatchy?"
> 
> ...




ROFL !!! OMG... I nearly fell off my chair.

Always fun to poke the angry she-bear with a sharp stick. 



Duck


----------



## fasty73 (28/9/10)

Hatchy,,,, THAT IS FREAKIN GOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## dcx3 (28/9/10)

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/sear...lient=firefox-a
Try these if your keen fasty they should simplify things even more


----------



## fasty73 (28/9/10)

Thanks mate.


----------



## jakub76 (28/9/10)

JestersDarts said:


> Hilarious. Why not just spike her drinks.


How do you think they met..?


----------



## fasty73 (28/9/10)

We met on a reptile website. We had over 150 reptiles between us when we hooked up 6 years ago!!!!


----------



## Acasta (28/9/10)

fasty73 said:


> We met on a reptile website. We had over 150 reptiles between us when we hooked up 6 years ago!!!!


Yeah you did.


----------



## Lecterfan (28/9/10)

jakub76 said:


> How do you think they met..?




Do you generally add rohypnol at flameout or in secondary? What about F.W.R.? Smoother taste that way... :lol: 






That's really tasteless but its late and I'm drunk....not aimed at you Fasty


----------



## Hatchy (28/9/10)

I add it to Mrs Hatchy's glass so I don't get any personally. Not so I can take advantage of her, just to stop her questioning my visits to the fridge.


----------



## jakub76 (28/9/10)

Lecterfan said:


> Do you generally add rohypnol at flameout or in secondary?


 :lol:


----------



## Nevalicious (29/9/10)

fasty73 said:


> We met on a reptile website. We had over 150 reptiles between us when we hooked up 6 years ago!!!!



Gotta love the enthusiasm... You really like your hobbies Fasty! Taking this homebrew thing to the MAXXX. 

Well done on telling the missus from now on, at any given time, you'll be brewing 180 odd litres of beer in the house. Nice :icon_drunk:


----------



## fasty73 (29/9/10)

Acasta said:


> Yeah you did.


How did you know thats where we met Acasta?


----------



## philw (20/11/10)

Mine is in the Kitchen 

Mrs hates the smell when it gets bubbling however she is getting used to it now


----------

